# Feral Project!



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, meet BrightEyes!









So, BrightEyes was one of Linda's horses (BM who passed away). Bright was left a stud until 4 years old or so out on 100 acres. Bright got run off and was alone with no herd and Linda decided to build another pen (stall with a run) so that it would be easier to feed him (he was ran off to the far end of the acreage in the woods). Well, all the horses were then moved to this property and it took the vets ages and about a ton of tranqs to get him gelded..then he wouldn't leave the stall for two months, and then he wouldn't leave the barn for another two months.

He now runs his "band" of three mares. The brown mare is very submissive, the sorrel mare is borderline aggressive, and the cremello filly is..well, she's aggressive. Then Bright is untouchable. I have a feeling I'm going to have to constantly keep the filly away from me to make any progress, yet keep her from getting too riled up since she'll take Bright right with her, bucking and carrying on.

Soo, I'm going to probably spend most of tomorrow getting him use to me. I'm going to be working with him for awhile (free on both sides) and if I really like him I'll be able to have/buy him. I just want a break from Alahna, honestly, lol. I don't want to ride her everyday and deal with it, so I'm going to work with him everyday and Alahna probably 3-4 days/week. I'll definitely be keeping this journal up to date with daily logs and pictures. Who doesn't want to see a beautiful cremello gelding!? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

